# Venison Recipes



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Figured I might drop a little knowledge for anyone that needs help cooking or improving their venison recipes. Between guiding hunts around Texas and the 30+ deer taken off of my ranch every year, I end up with a lot of meat. 2,000+ lbs. get donated every year, and the rest gets cooked up at my place. I'm usually cooking it once or twice a week. So here's a few tips.

BRINE - BRINE - BRINE!!!
This made a huge difference to adding flavor, tenderness and juiciness to venison. It can be mixed with any seasonings you want, as long as the water, ice and salt stay the same (And no the meat does not come out salty) I'll throw out my recipe to give yall an idea:


Required
4 Cups of Water
1/3 Cup of Salt
4 Cups of Ice

Whatever you want to add (This is just my mix)
1/3-1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1 Tbs of Garlic Powder
1 Tbs of Onion Powder
1 Tbs of Black Pepper
2 Tbs of Red Pepper Flakes
Cayenne for a little heat
1-2 Tbs. of Rosemary

Simmer the 4 Cups of water with the salt until dissolved. While stirring add the spices until well mixed. Simmer for 1 minute then take off the heat. Put the ice in a 1 gallon ziplock and pour the brine in. Add the meat whole with silvers removed, squeeze out the air and refrigerate. If you think the bag might leak put it in some type of container. Soak for 12-48 hours depending on the size of the cut, 12 hours for tenders, 24-36 for backstraps, etc. Cook like you normally would. My favorite is grilling to medium rare, beats most steaks you get at the store. This is also a great thing to do before frying, just don't cut up the meat until after the brine.


















BBQ'd backstrap (Whole or half):

Trim well and butterfly the length of the cut. Season the inside, I like peppered Season-All. Stuff with cream cheese and jalapenos. Close it up, season the outside and wrap with thick cut bacon. Now for the best part, soak in Maple Syrup for 12-24 Hours. I cook mine over mesquite @250-275 until there is just a bit of pink in the middle. You can also make bites from tenders, just cut em small, stuff, wrap & soak. Grill these.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Saved it, that sounds fantastic! Thank you sir!


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Quick note I forget to mention. When you pull the meat out of the brine, rinse it off with cool water before cutting and cooking.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Now that sounds good, I'm going to try it with the back strap I have.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

If you use my brine seasonings go easy on the rosemary, it can sometimes be overpowering.


----------

